# Buying Car in Northern Ireland or England



## JAMMAN1701 (17 Jan 2009)

Hey everyone

I am just looking into buying a car in either the North of Ireland or England.
2005 Toyota Yaris 1.0 Ltr

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what the steps and whats involved in getting the car properly registered for the Republic of Ireland.
eg how much is APR, getting number plates

I've never done this before and I am a new driver so I know nothing about this kind of thing.

Any help, tips and advise you could give me would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Smashbox (17 Jan 2009)

Did you search the forums first? Theres loads of threads on this subject..


----------



## allthedoyles (17 Jan 2009)

This link will help you calculate the actual VRT .
I registered a car from NI last September and its an easy process.

You print out this form and take it to local revenue office .

Make sure you have a good mechanic before you buy , to check out the car first.

Remember you only have 3 days to pay VRT once you take car down south

https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/showVRT


----------



## deekster (17 Jan 2009)

You have 24hrs to pay VRT


----------



## mathepac (17 Jan 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Did you search the forums first? Theres loads of threads on this subject..


+1 - dozens and dozens, and I believe one is a sticky


----------



## Briancm (17 Jan 2009)

Hi just wondering if anyone can advise on process I need to temporarily register and insure a New car I'm importing from Northern Ireland. I know I can register tax and insure it proper once i've paid relevant VAT and VRT in ROI. 

Unsure of what I / dealer needs to do to ensure car is legally registered and insured whilst I drive it from N-ireland to VRO office in ROI. Is there an easy way of doing this and ensuring that when i do register in ROI that im listed as first owner - Car is a New car in case that makes a difference 

Appreciate any assistance


----------



## peelaaa (19 Jan 2009)

deekster said:


> You have 24hrs to pay VRT


 

Well, depends on day you import it, weekends, bank holidays etc.


----------



## paddyd (19 Jan 2009)

peelaaa said:


> Well, depends on day you import it, weekends, bank holidays etc.



which is still 24 working hours

I doubt people buy cars in the UK on a Saturday (which most do) JUST to get 1 extra day without having to pay the VRT


----------

